# thanks for the humboldt



## hammerlogging (Dec 25, 2009)

Red and i spent Wed. and Thurs. cutting a very diffuclt SMZ to open a stand up so when everyone gets in there it'll be wide open for the falling. Tough falling, extremely steep down in there- periodic 10-12 foot cliffs too, and the 8 or so inches of snow on the ground doesn't help for your escape. 2 options for the falling- sidehill, or across the creek, we cant, of course, brush the creek. Cutting these tall poplars across the smz would leave the stems 40' above the creek, I was falling and Red was topping, I'd try and get the top to hit the otherside right where he needed to top them so it wouldn't be too dangerous for him. So I would have stems bridging the creek with 60' plus spans. I NEVER would have been able to do this without breaking stems without the humboldt so the butt hits first. Escape routes were so sketchy that I'd mostly still bore cut so i could just clip and run before anything was moving- more like reaching back and belaying myself from sapling to sapling, roll over on back and look up for falling debris!

Anyhow, thanks for the humboldt, and sharing technique. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 25, 2009)

That would have made some cool video!

Merry Christmas


----------



## 056 kid (Dec 25, 2009)

Mmm sounds like great fun! i gots the camera!!


----------



## tramp bushler (Dec 26, 2009)

we need pics . What diameter on the stump ?.. Just kidding .. You guys got snow huh .. How cold ??


----------



## hammerlogging (Dec 26, 2009)

average about 24-26" across the stump for the poplar, it doesn't have nearly the butt flare that the oaks have. You know sidesloping that super steep- On oaks to big to bore from one side I'd face them up from the uphill side but those I'd have to double bore, the downhill side would be about 8' off the ground- so not bore, more like cut from the back and let the tip graze across to make the hinge till I'd cut in far enough so my uphill side bore could meet for a complete cut-- thought about a springboard but seemed like overkill.

Snow, yes, we got a good one, a fast east coast dump. about 14" in 7 hrs. I drove through this storm on my way home the friday before last, my 2.5 hr drive took 12.5-- stupid semis couldn't get restarted on uphill climbs after the interstate was shut down from wrecks. More like I sat on the highway while the storm passed over. No, they don't carry chains in this part of the country. I just pushed on through eventually, I was well prepared given I have enough crap to outfit 3 fallers or so in the cab of my truck. Oh, and I'd filled up on coffee before I hit the storm just in case. And I do have chains, which rock!!!! 

Lately we run mid 20s at night. mid to upper thirties during the day. Wet. Good temps for working though. Got my new slightly used pac calks in the mail, hooray.


----------



## slowp (Dec 27, 2009)

Ahhhh, the vegetation belays. Unfortunately, in one area here, one needs to check the belay out carefully, or one grabs devils club.


----------



## Burvol (Dec 27, 2009)

hammerlogging said:


> Red and i spent Wed. and Thurs. cutting a very diffuclt SMZ to open a stand up so when everyone gets in there it'll be wide open for the falling. Tough falling, extremely steep down in there- periodic 10-12 foot cliffs too, and the 8 or so inches of snow on the ground doesn't help for your escape. 2 options for the falling- sidehill, or across the creek, we cant, of course, brush the creek. Cutting these tall poplars across the smz would leave the stems 40' above the creek, I was falling and Red was topping, I'd try and get the top to hit the otherside right where he needed to top them so it wouldn't be too dangerous for him. So I would have stems bridging the creek with 60' plus spans. I NEVER would have been able to do this without breaking stems without the humboldt so the butt hits first. Escape routes were so sketchy that I'd mostly still bore cut so i could just clip and run before anything was moving- more like reaching back and belaying myself from sapling to sapling, roll over on back and look up for falling debris!
> 
> Anyhow, thanks for the humboldt, and sharing technique. Merry Christmas.




I was thinking about this last night, and if you're concerned for barber chair or not being able to keep up with it in time, take a scarf off the butt.


----------



## tramp bushler (Dec 27, 2009)

*Whats with these funny words .*

What do you mean Burvol , take a scarf off the butt.....:deadhorse:opcorn::crazy1: What is a scarf ..???? A scarf is something a girl wears around her neck and head when it gets chilly outside ,


----------



## Burvol (Dec 27, 2009)

tramp bushler said:


> What do you mean Burvol , take a scarf off the butt.....:deadhorse:opcorn::crazy1: What is a scarf ..???? A scarf is something a girl wears around her neck and head when it gets chilly outside ,



That's what guys use to call it when the political correct team got ahold of me. Snipe is in the stump (I thought it was a rare bird LOL) scarf is in the butt of the log. I call it "Cut the damn thing" probably from my Father's lack of patience for ####ing around.


----------



## tramp bushler (Dec 27, 2009)

I,m slow , ,,,,,I still don,t see exactly a scarf off the butt is ?????


----------



## tramp bushler (Dec 27, 2009)

I,m slow ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I still don,t see exactly what a scarf off the butt exactly is ...... And ?? political correctness ??????? I,m SSOOOOOOO CONFUSED now .......I know we are gonna need to get Hammer out here and learn him not to be poking the tip of his saw into every tree he falls ........ But I still don,t see any need for changing the falling cuts when bridgin a crik and runnin the butt down hill to save the tree ..... Now if he was quartering them down the draw of the crik , , or at least if I was quarterin them a draw , I would put in a good steep humbolt face and then cut a kind of a double gun off the low side of the face so it can slip down sideways kinda sorta ....... ..
. I don,t know how tight the canopy is where he is cutting . But running from the stump most of the time is an easy way to get hurt on steep ground ..... I have a tendancy to jump up on the stump as soon as the tree gets off it so I have a flat place to stand for a sec .... If nothing is coming back toward me .


----------



## Burvol (Dec 27, 2009)

The "scarf" is a small piece cut off at a small angle on the log end, above the angled piece on your face. It prevents contact with the face when closing up. It gives you a little more time to keep sawing. It also makes the wood step off a the stump a little different in some wood. It can also be used to open your face up a little more when cutting really low stumps. 

I think that they bore cut so much back there because of the wood. Heavy tops and leaners with poor wood fiber. You have to remember how much better balanced our timber is here. Especially Doug Fir. It is more balanced with better strength for holding wood, swing cuts, ect. It can also be fairly soft to cut, depending on how far east of the Ocean and Cascade Range. 

I know they cut alot of Poplar, and I can imagine that stuff is much like our Cottonwood, fast growing in a humid climate with lousy holding wood compared to what we cut. 

I know those guys are very interested in taking our Western ways and incorperating them into their opereations. Hammerlogging runs two Jammers and is pleased with them. Joe is a very smart guy. He will produce wood in areas that others can't back there. 

I'm not looking down my nose, but we do things out here because they work! 

Much like square chain for falling timber....DUH!


----------



## hammerlogging (Dec 27, 2009)

####in barberchair, now I'm up after bed time.. I've had 3 small humbodlts barberchair on me despite a 1/2" hinge and completely cut done, they chaired once the face closed . The big timber, it'll chair waaaayyy before you get to the hinge... if there any head lean (or whatever you care to call lean toward the direction of intended fall)

Holding wood, I'd think its actually better than you softwoods- poplar probably similatr, still acts different but since its realtively soft and the growth fomr is more similar to your timber, its seems similar. But oaks, hickories, etc., pretty darn fibrous. 

ANyhow, its just that darn crown weight.

Tramp- on the supersteep, I'll hang out more on a clearcut or shelterwood, but these suoer selctive heli cuts its falling damn big timber through close canopies so yeah... anything to get clear. Plus, I the recent head shot and the more recent leg shot... from not getting 45 degrees out of the way... far enough. or was it just bad luck. 

Lots of opportunity in Appalachia. If you can deal with the BS. Great culture too- bluegrass, collards, pulled pork,and pleasant accents.

I'll take the camera tomorrow


----------



## Gologit (Dec 27, 2009)

Hmmmm...pulled pork.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 28, 2009)

hammerlogging said:


> ####in barberchair, now I'm up after bed time.. I've had 3 small humbodlts barberchair on me despite a 1/2" hinge and completely cut done, they chaired once the face closed . The big timber, it'll chair waaaayyy before you get to the hinge... if there any head lean (or whatever you care to call lean toward the direction of intended fall)
> 
> Holding wood, I'd think its actually better than you softwoods- poplar probably similatr, still acts different but since its realtively soft and the growth fomr is more similar to your timber, its seems similar. But oaks, hickories, etc., pretty darn fibrous.
> 
> ...



Yes, video if you please. . . We will accept 20 minutes worth. 

Damn I love watching timber fall. :drool:


----------



## oregoncutter (Dec 28, 2009)

*Barber chair.*



hammerlogging said:


> ####in barberchair, now I'm up after bed time.. I've had 3 small humbodlts barberchair on me despite a 1/2" hinge and completely cut done, they chaired once the face closed . The big timber, it'll chair waaaayyy before you get to the hinge... if there any head lean (or whatever you care to call lean toward the direction of intended fall)
> 
> Holding wood, I'd think its actually better than you softwoods- poplar probably similatr, still acts different but since its realtively soft and the growth fomr is more similar to your timber, its seems similar. But oaks, hickories, etc., pretty darn fibrous.
> 
> ...



I haven't cut that many poplars, but have dealt with my fair share of alder, maple, and oregon ash that on one job that on average was about 30'' d.b.h. I don't feel there is one fit all correct technique, but what burvol mentioned works, You gain a little room before contact is made in the face. also on heavy leaning heavy topped healthy diameter hardwoods I leave good holding wood but not so much as I would normally. Another thing is in my opinion running from the stump will get You messed up quicker than anything if I am worried about getting taken out by a barber chair I''l usualy step to the side a few feet, as You know it all depends on the situation, but I like to see where it's going so if I have to run I know where to go, if I don't need to run I don't. I brought in a guy on one job I sent home after a few hours he turned his back to escape!! enough that it was just a matter of time before he got himself hurt by one that changed direction.


----------



## hammerlogging (Dec 28, 2009)

its a very select cutting and its crap thrown from the closed canopy that prompts the escape. NOT barberchair. That would be an extrememly rare occurence. Thats why we cut how we do.

Different situations call for different practices.


----------



## bitzer (Dec 29, 2009)

hammerlogging said:


> ####in barberchair, now I'm up after bed time.. I've had 3 small humbodlts barberchair on me despite a 1/2" hinge and completely cut done, they chaired once the face closed . The big timber, it'll chair waaaayyy before you get to the hinge... if there any head lean (or whatever you care to call lean toward the direction of intended fall)
> 
> Holding wood, I'd think its actually better than you softwoods- poplar probably similatr, still acts different but since its realtively soft and the growth fomr is more similar to your timber, its seems similar. But oaks, hickories, etc., pretty darn fibrous.
> 
> ANyhow, its just that darn crown weight.



+1 on chairs and leans and crown wieght in hardwood. I would also agree on holding wood. I've only cut a couple dozen or so decent sized softies (east coast size decent, 30"dbh 70ft. or so) and I like the holding wood in oaks and maples better. Hickories love to chair with only slight lean from my experience. Gotta bore em, pretty much second nature. I've tried some west coast methods and I can get em swingin too, they don't always like to co-operate though. Stepping dutchmen are fun when they work!


----------



## tramp bushler (Dec 30, 2009)

Hammer, I hope you know I,m not getting after you , , just runnin my mouth .... A nice steep face helps the tree to keep falling until it tears free , nothing to stop it if the ground is steep . Also if you cut the heart when you are cutting in the horizontal face cut and only have a post of holding wood on the 2 sides , there isn,t much to make them chair .....


----------



## hammerlogging (Jan 2, 2010)

A little handiwork..... These stems would have broken using an open face.

And....
Where's SLowP??? That was my second thought after "What the #### is that?" Its a littel slump that blocked our access into our current unit adding about 1000' to our walk in. No, we had not logged above this slip.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 2, 2010)

What part of WV are you cutting in? That looks like some narrow hollers.


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 3, 2010)

hammerlogging said:


> A little handiwork..... These stems would have broken using an open face.
> 
> And....
> Where's SLowP??? That was my second thought after "What the #### is that?" Its a littel slump that blocked our access into our current unit adding about 1000' to our walk in. No, we had not logged above this slip.



Now that is somthing that I have never seen around our neck of the woods,

a mini land slide, my boss would sware that some did it to keep him from working..


----------



## joesawer (Jan 3, 2010)

I agree with Tramp. The fiber will usually keep bending until the face closes. I think a snipe on the stump helps, it moves the pivot ahead of the hinge and gives a little bit of sheering action on the holding wood as the tree moves forward off the stump.
Green poplar is soft but holds fairly well but will split very easy. It hold a way better than incense ceder ever dreamed of.
I have never cut tan oak or madrone but the eastern read oaks cut just like California black oak. Some black oak is more like post oak or bois d'ark. White oak , hickory and locust all hold the stump better than than any western tree I cut. Southern yellow pine cuts just about like western yellow pine and virginia pine (southern spruce) cuts very similar to white fir, maybe it holds a little better. But most piss fir that i cut was long dead and scary unless it had a bone in the middle. Still scary though.
Maybe some day I will make it up to the PNW and SE Alaska. I Hope the industry recovers before I get to old!


----------



## hammerlogging (Jan 21, 2010)

heres a sample of 2 stems I had the other day. Notice the gas line in the creek bottom. DO NOT break that. And no brush in the creek. And try not to not be able to cut any stem within the cutting specs.

The first, across the creek, is an ash, about 22" dbh. This stem would have snapped mid span if I'd used an open face. 2nd is its stump.

3 rd shot is a poplar. I usually open face a side hill stem, well, it depends. An open face here would have sort of violently popped the butt off the stump and tossed it down onto the gas line. With a humboldt I was able to get the butt to drop straight off the cliff to land between the cliff and the gas line. The top landed where I intended behind a 10" or so stem that was supposed to hold the top of the stem on the hill. Unfortunately, the stem didn't hold and the top , my tree rootwadded it and road it down the hill - its the broken stem between the poplar and the gas line. Fortunately, it was slow, and the gas line was actually on the creek bed here, so no damage. The root wads in the background are natural. The butt offs and stuff are some merch and some unmerch material fromm up the hill on the other side.


----------



## Burvol (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks wide open, just like you said. Hope you boys are enjoying it. 

You seem to have no slash problem this time of year, that's good. Never thought of that. We have needles all year long.


----------



## bitzer (Jan 21, 2010)

Good work and pics! Your type of fellin is a little closer to home for me, then the big western softies. I've worked some ground around here that looks a lot like that. Is that a full wrap on that saw, not a 3/4? Could be the angle. Looks like some fun and challenging ground to work with, with some real hazards to boot! Always makes it more interesting. 


I'm sure its old, but its amazing they can run those gas lines right along the creek like that.

Thats the type of stuff where guys who say, its just cutting trees down or its not rocket science have no idea of what they are talking about.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jan 21, 2010)

We WAAYYY prefer cutting when the leaves are off. Crowns are not as heavy, the sap is down -something is was thinking about when after we talked about your frozen wood- our sap goes down in the dormant season so while wood freezes way up nort, ours doesn't in our more temperate climate.

Yes, aftermarket full wrap, heavy but stout. 32" bar, for reference. We're definately in large diameter timber, big ass red oaks, hard maple, but the soft hardwood prevail in the very bottom of the hollers. go about 100' uphill and you get into the big hard hardwoods.

Gas line? Yeah, like farmers with cows standing in the creek. Bad forestry, bad..... do not touch the creek unless you are a gas line or you are a four legged poop machine, then have at it!

Its been fun, but its about 1000 vertical feet down to the creek from the parking spot, long hike in and out but I love it down there, beautiful. We run strips up to the top so its not always packing in and out that deep.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jan 21, 2010)

Give the old man a smack on the back for me Burv!!!


----------



## Burvol (Jan 21, 2010)

hammerlogging said:


> Give the old man a smack on the back for me Burv!!!



Will do, be safe bro!


----------



## bitzer (Jan 21, 2010)

hammerlogging said:


> We WAAYYY prefer cutting when the leaves are off. Crowns are not as heavy, the sap is down -something is was thinking about when after we talked about your frozen wood- our sap goes down in the dormant season so while wood freezes way up nort, ours doesn't in our more temperate climate.
> 
> Yes, aftermarket full wrap, heavy but stout. 32" bar, for reference. We're definately in large diameter timber, big ass red oaks, hard maple, but the soft hardwood prevail in the very bottom of the hollers. go about 100' uphill and you get into the big hard hardwoods.
> 
> ...



Yeah its A LOT easier to find the holes in tight standing timber with no leaves on em. Same here, the good hardwoods are on the top, ash and other water suckers are on the bottom. Good early deer hunting is on top too, when the acorns drop. 1000 ft. is a little more than I'm used too but we've got some good hills and drops. They call them kettles and moraines. Big holes and big hills or ridges left by the glaciers. Out west near the Mississippi river it starts to get really broken up. I know there has got to be some good wood left over there. I don't really know who or if anyone is going after it. I should find out. Good pics man! I've got to get me a camera to bring along with me.


----------



## forestryworks (Jan 21, 2010)

hammerlogging said:


> heres a sample of 2 stems I had the other day. Notice the gas line in the creek bottom. DO NOT break that. And no brush in the creek. And try not to not be able to cut any stem within the cutting specs.
> 
> The first, across the creek, is an ash, about 22" dbh. This stem would have snapped mid span if I'd used an open face. 2nd is its stump.
> 
> 3 rd shot is a poplar. I usually open face a side hill stem, well, it depends. An open face here would have sort of violently popped the butt off the stump and tossed it down onto the gas line. With a humboldt I was able to get the butt to drop straight off the cliff to land between the cliff and the gas line. The top landed where I intended behind a 10" or so stem that was supposed to hold the top of the stem on the hill. Unfortunately, the stem didn't hold and the top , my tree rootwadded it and road it down the hill - its the broken stem between the poplar and the gas line. Fortunately, it was slow, and the gas line was actually on the creek bed here, so no damage. The root wads in the background are natural. The butt offs and stuff are some merch and some unmerch material fromm up the hill on the other side.



looks good. like a good place to work.


----------



## Greystoke (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks like fun man!


----------



## tramp bushler (Jan 21, 2010)

*Really good pics Hammer!!*

..So once you get up out a the crik you need to side hill them ??? Does the slope stay pretty constant to the top of the unit or is the ground real broken up ???? Sometimes I put in even steeper Humbolt faces ..But in ground like that , if you need to set a driver in ahead of time you want a saginaw face with a good 2-4 " of stump shot ..... It is amazing to see such open country that is timbered ... It,s kindof like the ground between Palmer and Sutton, Alaska ....... Really like your pics !!!!! I bet your legs give you a talking to at night ..... Your work looks very nice ....


----------



## hammerlogging (Jan 22, 2010)

The ground is a little broken up.... sometimes not so much. If flagging a road, occasionally its more like imagining a break in the slope, a little shelf, than there actually is one-- but thats the place to put a bench if you have to.
That creek bottom is the steepest, too steep to stand much. Above that bottom 70' it moderated some and pretty consistent up from there. 60% slopes are normal. Some places are more broken than others. Theres a lip below the ridge where the last 150' top the top is what we call flat ground, 15-30% slope or so, making broader ridge tops-- gravy ground.


----------



## parttime (Jan 22, 2010)

hammerlogging, you working in Southern wv?


----------



## hammerlogging (Jan 22, 2010)

SE of Charleston about 50 miles


----------



## parttime (Jan 22, 2010)

hammerlogging said:


> SE of Charleston about 50 miles





I thought I recognized some of those trees. lol Have a good one.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jan 23, 2010)

hammerlogging said:


> The ground is a little broken up.... sometimes not so much. If flagging a road, occasionally its more like imagining a break in the slope, a little shelf, than there actually is one-- but thats the place to put a bench if you have to.
> That creek bottom is the steepest, too steep to stand much. Above that bottom 70' it moderated some and pretty consistent up from there. 60% slopes are normal. Some places are more broken than others. Theres a lip below the ridge where the last 150' top the top is what we call flat ground, 15-30% slope or so, making broader ridge tops-- gravy ground.


.

. The ground in the pics is nice ground ! .. Definatly #2 Redowwd corks type ground . But nice easy to get around on ground ... Not saying walking up hill all day is easy and I know you are earning every penny you make .........There is just NO BRUSH THERE . and you can see the ground ..........


----------



## hammerlogging (Jan 23, 2010)

hey tramp its my tomorrow now I'm cutting today, can you smell the bacon and coffee?

No brush? Its a jungle, but you'll have to wait for summer for pics that show that. Of course, its probably not as thick as SE AK- and I bet that stuff really holds the water/dew and keeps you soaked all day. BTW, how do you all deal with the mosquitos in SE? I worked on a boat one summer down by Valdeez and if we ever took the skiff to shore on a day off it was insanity....

We all LOVE winter time conditions because all the leaves are off.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 23, 2010)

hammerlogging said:


> hey tramp its my tomorrow now I'm cutting today, can you smell the bacon and coffee?
> 
> No brush? Its a jungle, but you'll have to wait for summer for pics that show that. Of course, its probably not as thick as SE AK- and I bet that stuff really holds the water/dew and keeps you soaked all day. BTW, how do you all deal with the mosquitos in SE? I worked on a boat one summer down by Valdeez and if we ever took the skiff to shore on a day off it was insanity....
> 
> We all LOVE winter time conditions because all the leaves are off.



LOL...The first time I went to SE I wondered why everybody carried guns. I found out soon enough. They were for shooting mosquitos.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 23, 2010)

Speaking of brushy. . . I should drive up Beaver creek in the Swan Valley this summer, and take some pics of where we logged some years ago.

The Yew Brush was 8' tall, you had to either crawl through it, or try and walk on top of it. The cutters and us had a hell of a time. . . Bushiest job I was ever on. That Yew Brush eats you up too, not as bad as a Blackberry grove, but still bad enough.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jan 23, 2010)

On big reason I don,t like running a 36" bar is you throw the chain alot more than a 32" when cutting a trail to your next tree thru the fukleberry brush .......Thats huckle berry and blue berry combined to make your life un endurable if your stuck in a patch of the stuff ... Ya just got to cut a trail sometimes ........You only get alot of brush from the over ripe stands as they let in the sunlight so the brush can grow ..........Prince William Sound has some bad buggy areas .......In a worst case senario use a head net and cover up every thing .......Can,t cut with a head net , so the bug eye, or bugz ,Screen goggles are best .... When working hard you don,t really feel them bite you ......Some places it,s buggy , some places it ain,t .................Hammer , your prolly eating supper and I,m on my way to work ..


----------



## Greystoke (Jan 23, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> On big reason I don,t like running a 36" bar is you throw the chain alot more than a 32" when cutting a trail to your next tree thru the fukleberry brush .......Thats huckle berry and blue berry combined to make your life un endurable if your stuck in a patch of the stuff ... Ya just got to cut a trail sometimes ........You only get alot of brush from the over ripe stands as they let in the sunlight so the brush can grow ..........Prince William Sound has some bad buggy areas .......In a worst case senario use a head net and cover up every thing .......Can,t cut with a head net , so the bug eye, or bugz ,Screen goggles are best .... When working hard you don,t really feel them bite you ......Some places it,s buggy , some places it ain,t .................Hammer , your prolly eating supper and I,m on my way to work ..



Worst bugs I hated up there were the white sox


----------



## Burvol (Jan 23, 2010)

*AK Bush Biters*






I went to fish at my friend's place a few years ago. The bugs were friggin' EPIC. Those White Sox you speak of leave a welt! This was his fish cleaning station and were some stuff for guests was kept. 41 pound King I caught on a Fire Tiger Wiggle Wart, while plunking in the travel lane about 30 yards off the bank and 75' of line. I got to self guide for a little while and had fun in the wilderness too. I got to see a lot of stuff some of the poorer folks in the villages didn't get to see with out plane or good boat access to the bush so they told me.


----------



## Greystoke (Jan 23, 2010)

Burvol said:


> I went to fish at my friend's place a few years ago. The bugs were friggin' EPIC. Those White Sox you speak of leave a welt! This was his fish cleaning station and were some stuff for guests was kept. 41 pound King I caught on a Fire Tiger Wiggle Wart, while plunking in the travel lane about 30 yards off the bank and 75' of line. I got to self guide for a little while and had fun in the wilderness too. I got to see a lot of stuff some of the poorer folks in the villages didn't get to see with out plane or good boat access to the bush so they told me.



Nice fish man! Alaska ruined me for fishing here in Montany...no comparin! As far as the white sox...the worst thing I hated about them was they would chew on my ears, and I did not know they were doin it til I could feel blood running down my ear, then the next day I would have those nice welts you speak of! I don't miss the bugs in Southeast Ak.


----------



## slowp (Jan 23, 2010)

I was thinking it didn't look brushy there either. Or steep. That slide is just a baby sized one. Get out your saw and hand shovel, do a little digging, and you could drive right through it.

Pictures can be deceiving.


----------

